# Website Feedback



## lollyfin85 (Oct 29, 2016)

Hey all, i have a website im currently working on, still unfinished but wondering if i could get some feedback on it

Cheers

Rob

www.photoartbybert.com.au


----------



## tirediron (Oct 31, 2016)

Moved to the appropriate forum.


----------



## Photoboothto (Dec 19, 2016)

lollyfin85 said:


> Hey all, i have a website im currently working on, still unfinished but wondering if i could get some feedback on it
> 
> Cheers
> 
> ...




Hey Rob,

I took a look and I really like the site as it is nice and sleek. Your photo's are fantastic but the only thing I feel is missing is being able to enlarge the images as I felt myself trying to double click on all of them to make the pop up bigger but this didn't happen.

I think many people may do the same so if you add that feature so people can get a closer look it would be great.

All the best!


----------



## lollyfin85 (Dec 19, 2016)

Photoboothto said:


> lollyfin85 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey all, i have a website im currently working on, still unfinished but wondering if i could get some feedback on it
> ...


Thanks mate. Yeah i thought the same. I hsve since made up a new template and will be changing that very soon


----------

